# DIY : Removing the "BEEP" When Locking



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Borrowed from the T&C Forum

1. Perform this operation while standing outside the
vehicle.
2. Press the LOCK button on a programmed RKE transmitter
for at least 4 seconds, but no longer than 10 seconds.
Then, press the PANIC button while still holding
the LOCK button.
3. Release both buttons at the same time.
4. Test the feature while outside of the vehicle by pressing
the LOCK button on the RKE transmitter with the
ignition switch in the LOCK position and the key removed.
5. Repeat these steps if you want to return this feature to
its previous setting.
NOTE: Pressing the LOCK button on the RKE transmitter
while you are in the vehicle will activate the Vehicle
Security Alarm. Opening a door with the Vehicle Security
Alarm activated will cause the alarm to sound. Press the
UNLOCK button to deactivate the Vehicle Security
Alarm."


----------



## VwDubMike (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: DIY : Removing the "BEEP" When Locking (redzone98)*

what model of routan do you have?? I have a 2010 SE and it did not work for me.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: DIY : Removing the "BEEP" When Locking (VwDubMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwDubMike* »_what model of routan do you have?? I have a 2010 SE and it did not work for me. 


Try it again


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

The instructions are also in your manual. It was, at least, in mine. 
Anyone successfully disable the annoying seat belt reminder chime that comes on and never shuts up lol
I've tried using the instructions provided but can't seem to do it.


----------

